# مجالس النساء > المجلس العام لطالبات العلم >  كلمات جميله عن التفاؤل بالحياة

## أم أنس ومصعب

ما اجمــل الحيــاة عندمــــا ننظر لهـا
بــ ج ــانب مشـــرق
ومــــا اجمـــــل شعاع الشمس عندمـاا تشررق
اشـ ع ــته الذهبيه " بالتفاؤل"


مـاأجمــل التفـــــاؤل


وان نبدا يومنـــــــا بأبتـسامة مشرقه


دعونــــا ان ننظـر للحياة بجانب ايجــابي
وان نـتأمل بخلق الله و اابداعه السحــري
انظــر للوردة و الوانهـا فهي تضفي السرور
لاتدع الحزن يقتل قلبكـ
ولاتدعِ الشيطــان يوسوس لك و يوهمكـ بأنكـ وحدكـ الحزين
ومن تتجرعين الالم وتكابد الاحزان
وغيـــركـ في سعــــاادة وفرح


انظر للحياة بجــانب مشرق وسعيد
اقنع نفسكـ وردد انكـ سعيد
وانكـ تمتلكـ اسبااب السعـاده
اكســـــر اليأس بكلمات التفاؤل والفرح
وكل ماداهمكـ اليــأس دع الامـل يشرق في
قلبكـ واصـــرخ بصوت عال انكـ سعيد وليس.للحزن مكــان في قلبكـ


ثقـــ بالله ثقة كبيـره ولتنظر للحمـامة
وصدق توكلها على الله
و من توكـــل على الله فهو حسبه


ابتســـــم ... ودع كل من حولكـ يبتسم لاجلكـ
ابتسمــ ... فأن في الابتســـامة رااحة وصحة
ابتسمــ ... ودع الحياة تشرق لكـ بألوانهـا الزاهيه
ابتسمـــ ... ودع الفــــرح ينعش رووحكـ
ابتسمـــ ... وتوكـــل على الله وتفـــائل
ابتسمـــ ... وتذكــــر ان بعد العسر يسرا


التفت الي مــاحولكـ وانظر له بنظرة مشـرقه ومتفائله
حتمـــــا ستجد الجمـــال والرضى والسعــــاده


تفــــــــائل والجــأ الي الله افرش سجــادتكـ
في ظــلام الليل والنــــاس نيــام والهدوء يسكــــن الارجـاء
والحــــــ بالدعـــــاء ولاتيــــأس


اقـرئ القران واسئل الله الخشووع عند تلاوتكـ
واقرئ اياته بتمعن وهدوء فثق تمـــــامـابأنـ  شراح صــدركـ
وانجــلاء همكـ


لاتجعل الحزن عنوان يومكـ..
لاتيـــــــأس عند حدوث مشكله او عارض في حيـاتكـ
فثق تماما بزواله عند تفاؤلك وهدوء انفاسكـ
وعند لجؤكـ الي خـــــالقكـ


وتــــذكر ,,
ليس السعيد في هذا العالم من ليس لديه مشـــاكل !!
ولكن السعداء حقيقة هم اولئكـ الذين تعلموا كيف يعيشوا مع تلكـ
الاشيـــاء البسيطه التي لديهم ويقتنعوا بهـــــا


لا تيأس إذا تعثرت أقدامك و سقطت في حفرة واسعة... فسوف تخرج منها وأنت أكثر تماسكا و قوة و الله مع الصابرين...


*لاتحزن إذا غدرك أقرب الناس إليك...فسوف تجد من يخرجك من الحزن ويعيد لك الحياة والابتسامة...


*لا تضع كل أحلامك في شخص واحد...ولا تجعل رحلة عمرك كلها لشخص واحد تحبه مهما كانت صفاته... ولا تعتقد أن نهاية الأشياء هي نهايةالعالم..فلي  س الكون هو ما ترى عيناك...


*لا تنتظر حبيبا باعك ...ولكن انتظرمن يضيء لك الحياة من جديد...


*لا تحاول البحث عن حلم خذلك وحاول أن تجعل من حالة الانكسار بداية حلم جديد...


*لا تسافر إلى الصحراء بحثا عن الأشجارالجميلة فلن تجد في الصحراء غير الوحشة..


*ولا تبحث عن الحب في قلب باعك فلن تجد إلا حبه لنفسه...


*إذا كان الأمس ضاع...فبين يديك اليوم و إذا كان اليوم سوف يجمع أوراقه ويرحل...فلديك الغد...لا تحزن على الأمس فهو لن يعود ولاتأسف على اليوم فهو راحل و احلم بشمس مضيئة في غد جميل...


*إنا أحيانا قدنعتاد على الحزن حتى يصبح جزءا منا ونصير جزءا منه ولكن إذا لم تجد من يسعدك فحاول لان تسعد نفسك و إذا لم تجد من يضيء لك الطريق فحاول أن تمشي في الظلام...


*أحيانا يغرقنا الحزن حتى نعتاد عليه ..وننسى أن في الحياة أشياء كثيرةيمكن أن تسعدنا...


وأن حولنا وجوها كثيرة يمكن أن تضيء في ظلام أيامناشمعة...فاب  ث عن قلب يمنحك الضوء..


*وأخيرا أجمل ما في الأيام الماضية أنها مضت وأجمل ما في الأيام الحاضرة أنها ستمضي وأجمل ما في الأيام التي ستأتي أنها لم تأتي وأجمل ما في الحياة أن هناك موت


عش كل لحظة من حياتك كأنها آخر لحظة لك في الحياة
عش بالحب و الأمل .. عش بالكفاح و التسامح

----------


## مروة عاشور

أحسن الله إليكِ وجزاكِ خيرًا
عن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أنه قال: ((من أصبح منكم آمنا في سربه معافى في جسده عنده قوت يومه, فكأنما حيزت له الدنيا بحذافيرها)), حسنه الألباني




> و أجمل ما في الحياة أن هناك موت


تعجبتُ من ذلك!

----------


## ريما بنغازي

السلام عليكم وحمة الله وبركاته 
كلام يعيد لقارئه التفكير في أمور كثيرة ويعيد صياغة أفكاره جدا استفدت من مروري . أنت متابعة للدكتور ابراهيم الفقي رحمه الله ؟ أنا أحب قراءة كلامه. بارك الله فيك

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

> تعجبتُ من ذلك!


بل صحيح
فمن علق قلبه لله فمهما طالت عليه الأيام بالآلام...كان الموت له راحة وفي لقاء الله استراحة
فالدنيا سجن المؤمن يخرج بالموت إلى أفق أرحب
اللهم اجعلنا ممن أحب لقاءك فأحببت لقاءه

----------


## مروة عاشور

> بل صحيح
> فمن علق قلبه لله فمهما طالت عليه الأيام بالآلام...كان الموت له راحة وفي لقاء الله استراحة
> فالدنيا سجن المؤمن يخرج بالموت إلى أفق أرحب
> اللهم اجعلنا ممن أحب لقاءك فأحببت لقاءه


أحسن الله إليكِ, وشكر لكِ وبارك فيكِ, وتقبل دعائكِ الطيب أيتها المباركة.

لا تستلزم كراهية الموت انتفاء محبة لقاء الله, ولا تعني محبة لقاء الله أن نصف الموت بالجمال, وقد وصفه الله - تعالى - في كتابه بالمصيبة؛ { فَأَصَابَتْكُمْ مُصِيبَةُ الْمَوْتِ } [ المائدة/106], ولا يقول عاقل أن الموت جميل لأننا سنلقى الله بعده, وإلا لتمنينا الموت لنا ولأحبابنا ولدعونا أن يُعجل الله لنا به, وفي صحيح مسلم, أن بعض الصحابة - رضي الله عنهم - ذهب إلى أم المؤمنين عائشة وقال: سمعت أبا هريرة يذكر عن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - حديثا إن كان كذلك فقد هلكنا. 
فقالت: إن الهالك من هلك بقول رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وما ذاك؟ 
قال: قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((من أحب لقاء الله أحب الله لقاءه ومن كره لقاء الله كره الله لقاءه)). وليس منا أحد إلا وهو يكره الموت. 
فقالت: قد قاله رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وليس بالذى تذهب إليه, ولكن إذا شخص البصر وحشرج الصدر واقشعر الجلد وتشنجت الأصابع فعند ذلك من أحب لقاء الله أحب الله لقاءه ومن كره لقاء الله كره الله لقاءه.
وتوضيح ذلك في حديثه - صلى الله عليه وسلم: (( ليس كذلك ولكن المؤمن إذا بشر برحمة الله ورضوانه وجنته أحب لقاء الله فأحب الله لقاءه وإن الكافر إذا بشر بعذاب الله وسخطه كره لقاء الله وكره الله لقاءه ))

وأما كراهية الموت فشعور فطري لا خلاف في ذلك, وفي الحديث القدسي: (( وما ترددت عن شيء أنا فاعله ترددي عن نفس المؤمن يكره الموت وأنا أكره مساءته )).

والله - تعالى - أعلم.

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

ومن تحدث عن "حب" الموت يا حبيبة ؟
هذا ينافي الفطر
لكن نتحدث عن "نعمة" الموت من منظور المؤمن بالقضاء والقدر..وعلم المؤمن أن الشر الخالص ليس إليك ربي

فعبارة الأخت - في رأيي - وإن كان فيها شيء من مبالغة أفعل التفضيل لكن مقبولة وصحيحة
  فقد قالت :"و أجمل ما في الحياة أن هناك موت" 
لا سيما أن السياق كله في المقال عن رؤية الجانب المشرق لكل شيء فهي لا تتحدث عن استعذاب الألم وعشق الموت وجمال الحزن بل تتحدث عن النعم التي هي باطن لكل هذه الأمور

ولو عددنا النعم التي يتضمنها الموت لسودنا الصفحات ولا شك أن الأمر يختلف عن المرض والفقر فالموت حقيقة واقعة لا فرار منها بخلافهما فلو قالت أن الفقر والمرض أجمل شيء في الحياة لما وجدنا لها مخرج

ومن النعم التي يتضمنها الموت معرفة أهمية الحياة والكد فيها والعمل، وإدراك أهمية الوقت كذلك تجدد الأرض ومن عليها، والجزاء والحساب...الخ

ورغم أن بغض الموت فطرة ولا شك لكن هناك من يتمنى الموت لا من جهة محبته ولكن ظنا منه أن فيه الخلاص من الضرر فنهى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عن ذلك
فقد روى البخاري عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم:"لا يتمنَّينَّ أحدٌكم الموتَ لضرٍّ نزلَ بِه ، فإن كانَ لا بدَّ متمنِّيًا للموتِ فليقلِ : اللَّهمَّ أحيني ما كانتِ الحياةُ خيرًا لي ، وتوفَّني إذا كانتِ الوفاةُ خيرًا لي" 

والله أعلم

----------


## مروة عاشور

كل ما ذكرتِ لا يختلف عليه أحد, لكن حديثي فقط عن وصفه بالجمال وأنه أجمل ما في هذه الحياة, وهذا ما أراه غير مقبول, حتى وإن كان حديثنا عن رؤية الجوانب المشرقة؛ لأن الله وصفه بالمصيبة.

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

لم أفهم عبارتها من هذه الناحية يا أستاذتنا 
يعني هي لا تقول أن مصيبة الموت جميلة
هي تقول أن وجود الموت في حد ذاته من جمال الحياة 

هو أنت فين يا أم أنس ؟؟ ^_^

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

تحليل العبارة في فهمي وليتك :
و أجمل ما في الحياة أن هناك موت

يعني أفضل ما في هذه الحياة "وجود" الموت

فالمدوح هنا "وجود" الموت 

كالقول: من محاسن الشريعة "إباحة" الطلاق

فليس الممدوح في الثانية الطلاق بل إباحته
وليس الممدوح في الأولى أو المحبوب أو الجميل "الموت" ولكن وجوده في الدنيا في حد ذاته نعمة من الخالق

وأحسب أنها لو تعدلت بإضافة "من" إلى أفعل التفضيل لكان أحسن لأن التفضيل المطلق قد يكون صادم


أتمنى أن أكون وفقت في عرض الزاوية التي فهمت منها العبارة...ومنتظر التصحيح يا أستاذة ^_^

----------


## مروة عاشور

أي تصحيح وأي أستاذة غفر الله لي ولكِ؟!

أعجبني المثال الذي ذكرتِ كثيرًا, لكن هل يصح أن نقول: أجمل ما في الزواج أن هناك طلاق؟

وما الفرق بين أن أمدح سارة أو أمدح وجودها عندي؟ 
وهل يصلح أن أمدح وجود سارة ألا أن تكون هي نفسها ممدوحة؟

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

> أي تصحيح وأي أستاذة غفر الله لي ولكِ؟!


نعم يا أستاذة متمسكة بالاستفادة وأرغب في تصحيح فهم الصياغة وتذوق جمالها البلاغي ...وهل يفتى ومالك في المدينة؟ 




> أعجبني المثال الذي ذكرتِ كثيرًا, لكن هل يصح أن نقول: أجمل ما في الزواج أن هناك طلاق؟


حسب فهمي أنه من جمال التعبير البلاغي أن يكون اختيار المتقابلين في التضاد بينهما مناسبة تبرز المعنى وتوضحه

الحياة معناها أوسع وفيها جمال كثير، فذكرت الأخت أنه حتى لو كان هناك ابتلاءات فبتبديل زاوية النظر لهذه الابتلاءات سنجد أنها من جمال الحياة ويعطيها لذة ومذاق مختلف 
ومن ثم كان ذكر الموت وأن وجوده في الحياة له منافع جمة ونعم عظيمة تبرز جمال الحياة أكثر فهنا العبارة فيها تضاد يبرز المعنى ويوضحه
بالنسبة لمثال الطلاق يعني أنا استعنت بالمثال نعم لكنه لا ينطبق بالتمام على المثال الأصلي فأقل فارق أن المثال الأصلي في حكم قدري مثال الطلاق في حكم شرعي لكن ...

 يمكننا أن نقول: لو كان سياق الجملة "أجمل ما في الزواج أن هناك طلاق" هي سياق بائس "ادبس" في زيجة  فعندها ستبدو العبارة بليغة والتضاد سيبرز المعنى ويوضحه جدا
أما لو انفردت عن السياق فلن يكون التضاد مبرزا للمعنى ولا موضحا له

طرفة :أما سمعت قصة النصراني الذي أسلم فرارا من زوجته فقالت له وأنا كذلك أشهد ألا إله إلا الله وأن محمدا رسول الله
فقال لها (والرواية للشيخ أبي إسحاق) جيتي في الواسع أنت طالق ^_^
فلو سردنا هذه القصة بصورة أدبية لربما اخترت أن أضع فيها عبارتك على لسان الرجل مع زيادة يسيرة:" وأجمل ما في الزواج في الإسلام أنه فيه طلاق"  أو لربما قلتُ: وهل للزواج جمال من دون أن يباح معه الطلاق؟؟




> وما الفرق بين أن أمدح سارة أو أمدح وجودها عندي؟


فرق كبير فمدحك سارة = أن لي مميزات "إيجابية" تمدحينها بعينها
أما مدحك وجودي عندك = أنك ربما أردت بالمدح إبراز مميزات المضيفة من صبر على البلاء ورضا بالقضاء  ^_^





> وهل يصلح أن أمدح وجود سارة ألا أن تكون هي نفسها ممدوحة؟


نعم يصح  : )
فلولا وجود الكفار لما كان الجهاد والشهادة في سبيل الله
والكفر وأهله ليسوا ممدوحين


والكلام الأخير فيه عموم وإلا فالموت في ذاته له مدائح في كثير من الحالات: كالشهادة وحبها وطلبها، وما فيه من نعيم للمؤمن وراحة للمبتلى الصابر وما  أعد الله للمؤمن من جنات والشوق إلى لقاء الله...مع إثبات الخوف من الموت وكراهته الفطرية ...

----------


## الأمة الفقيرة إلى الله

جزاكِ اللهُ خيرًا أُختَنا الفاضِلة أُمّ أنَس...

.
.

الموت!
اليوم تُوفّيَت جارَتُنا 
وأمس والِدَة صديق أخي
وأمس الأوّل توفّيَ جارُنا (وبيتُهُ يفصِلُهُ بيت عن منزلِ الجارة الّتي ذكرتُها آنفًا)
 والثّلاثاء الماضِي جدّ صديقَتي
وقبلَ أيّامٍ من ذلك توفّيت لنا قريبة
وقبلَها توفّيَ عمّ والِدة صديقَتِي
وقبلَهُ صديقُ أخي

يُغلَقُ بيتُ عزاءٍ ويُفتَحُ الآخر فرحِمَهُمُ اللهُ أجمَعِينَ وموتَى المُسلِمِين،
لكن قد نقول مصَائِبُ قومٍ عندَ قومٍ فوائِدُ إن اعتَبَرُوا بها<<لعلّهَا إحدَى الجوانِب الإيجابيّة للموت!

جزاكُمُ اللهُ خيرًا ونفعَ بكُم.

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

> عن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أنه قال: ((من أصبح منكم آمنا في سربه معافى في جسده عنده قوت يومه, فكأنما حيزت له الدنيا بحذافيرها)), حسنه الألباني


الحمدلله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات،، بارك الله في أخواتي.

----------


## أم أروى المكية

ذكر البخاري رحمه الله في صحيحه :
 باب الفأل.
5755- حَدَّثَنَا عَبْدُ اللهِ بْنُ مُحَمَّدٍ ، أَخْبَرَنَا هِشَامٌ ، أَخْبَرَنَا مَعْمَرٌ ، عَنِ الزُّهْرِيِّ عَنْ عُبَيْدِ اللهِ بْنِ عَبْدِ اللهِ ، عَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ ، رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ ، قَالَ : قَالَ النَّبِيُّ صلى الله عليه وسلم : "لاَ طِيَرَةَ وَخَيْرُهَا الْفَأْلُ قَالَ وَمَا الْفَأْلُ يَا رَسُولَ اللهِ قَالَ الْكَلِمَةُ الصَّالِحَةُ يَسْمَعُهَا أَحَدُكُم ".

----------


## احلام محمد اليمني

شكرا لكم على هذه الموضوع القيم والمهم 
هناك العديد من عبارات التعزية في الوفاة والبعض ينشر بعض العبارات التي قد تكون غير صحيحه.

بارك الله فيكم

----------


## فاتن علي بدر

شكرآ جزيلا على الموضوع الرائع و المميز واصل تالقك معنا في المنتدى بارك الله فيك اخي ... ننتظر منك الكثير من خلال ابداعاتك المميزة لك منـــــــ اجمل تحية ــــــــــي 
أتمنــــى لكـ من القلب .. إبداعـــاً يصل بكـ إلى النجـــوم .. سطرت لنا أجمل معانى الحب بتلك الردود الشيقة التي تأخذنا إلى أعماق البحار دون خوف بل بلذة غريبة ورائعة دمت لنا ودام قلمك 
 وماذا يمنع أن تنجو ل في صفحاتك ونتمتع بيما يزرعه قلمك من فن وابداع متقن تقبلي مروري وشكري

----------

